# Jungendsünden und andere Laster



## Bloodletting (12. Januar 2010)

Hi Di Ho, Volk des Buffed-Forums.

In diesem Thread wollen wir uns lustig machen und uns an den furchtbaren Dingen der anderen ergötzen.
Natürlich auch, um zu beichten, was für peinliche Dinge wir hören und gehört haben.
Und ebenfalls, um darüber zu reden, zu fachsimpeln und uns zu fragen:

"Musste das wirklich sein?" oder "Darf man sowas auf die Welt loslassen?"

Ich gehe mal mit schlechtem Beispiel voran und erzähle aus meiner Kindheit.

Im Alter von 7-11 war ich ziemlicher Mainstream-Fan.

Die prägende Musik waren die Backstreetboys, Justin Timberlake und Christina Aguilera.
Zu den Backstreetboys habe ich sogar getanzt!! Vom Mitjaulen ganz zu schweigen ...
Möge mir meine Familie verzeihen, die diesen Rotz ertragen musste.

Ich kann mich noch ganz genau erinnern, wie ich ein Album der BB von meiner Oma geschenkt bekam.
Ich habe mich tierisch gefreut und es lief rauf und runter.

Und um der ganzen Story, in meiner kindlischen Dummheit und absoluten Blödheit die Krone aufzusetzen:
Irgendwann kam ich auf die stupide Idee, ich könnte mit Brian von den Backstreetboys verwandt sein, 
weil ich sein Gesicht beim Winseln/Singen so gut nachahmen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen, dass meine Mutter das heute immernoch extrem amüsant findet.^^

Doch nun sind diese "Phasen" bald 12 Jahre her und es hat sich vieles geändert.
Aber erzählt mal von Euren Sünden.
Wir wollen Lachen bis uns die Pipi in den Augen steht!


----------



## Sin (12. Januar 2010)

Captain Jack ^^ Leider ist der gute schon tot :-(


----------



## marion9394 (12. Januar 2010)

ich fand mit 12 die vengaboys ganz toll - kennt das noch jemand? oh mein gott -.-

und tic tac toe das war ja sooooo coooool !!! habe damals alle artikel aus zeitschrifen gesammelt - wie peinlich!!


weiß gar nicht wie mir so ein dreck mal gefallen konnte -.-


----------



## Petanos (12. Januar 2010)

Was mir heute total peinlich ist, ich habe Sido und Bushido und den ganzen Krempel gehört ...
Heute höre ich Heaven Shall Burn, All Shall Perish, Bring me the Horizon und sowas ...
aber Bushido ... ohje ... >_<


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

Frueher hab ich versucht zu singen...heute hab ich mich damit abgefunden, das meinse stimme dazu nicht taugt und dass alles, was von mir gesungen wird, scheisse klingt.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Januar 2010)

Tic Tac Toe! Oh Yeah! xD
Die fand ich auch mal ganz gut.
Da fällt mir noch was furchtbares ein, aber das kann man echt nicht erzählen ... das war fies grausam.^^



> Frueher hab ich versucht zu singen...heute hab ich mich damit abgefunden, das meinse stimme dazu nicht taugt und dass alles, was von mir gesungen wird, scheisse klingt.



Nimm Metal mit Growls ... da singst Du nicht falsch, bekommst höchstens Halsschmerzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

ich war früher mal fan dieser band...


bitte nicht lachen :<


----------



## Teal (12. Januar 2010)

Meine (musikalische) Jugendsünde:



und JA, ich habe die Maxi-CD immer noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt aber ein lustiges Cover davon - von der Band "The Kovenant":


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich war früher mal fan dieser band...
> 
> bitte nicht lachen :<



ich muss mich dem mit gesenktem haupt anschließen
ne richtig üble geschichte hab ich grad nich parat aber mir fällt bestimmt noch was ein^^


----------



## DarkSaph (12. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob hier jemand noch den Anton aus Tirol kennt ... war aber keine "Jugend"- sondern ehr eine "Kindheitssünde"


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

Stefan Raab (wobei ich da sagen muss ich finds immer noch irgendwie lustig der Mann ist einfach ein großartiger Entertainer)







Das original ist zwar nicht von basshunter aber das gehört wieder irgend so ner drecks firma und ist bei mir nid mehr vorhanden
Fahrt zur hölle ihr schweine!!!!






Avril Lavigne find ich heute auch noch recht gut :/ (steinigt mich bitteääää)


und hier die ultimative sünde dafür gehöre ich eigendlich erhängt gevierteilt verbrannt und im klo runtergespült



so danach gings dann bei mri mit punkrock los auch ziemlich links und dann über hardcore zum metal :3



edit: sowas zuzugeben ist ja fast wien outing :O


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

gorillaz sind doch ok 
musst du dich doch nicht für schämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

ja aber zieh dir den anderen shice rein :/

edit: von wizo gibts noch ganz andere lieder ich hab mal das harmloseste genommen was ich grad so gefundne hab :/

edit:



bin grad wieder aufm jugendtrip


----------



## Breakyou (12. Januar 2010)

Ist garnicht mal so lang her ca. 1-2 Jahre
Das ist der Sänger von O-Zone


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2010)

Als Kind (mit zirka 6 Jahren) war ich mal riesiger Kelly-Fan. Damals war ich sogar auf einem Konzert und total begeistert. Ist mir heute schon ein bisschen peinlich.
Was gab es noch... Ach ja, Tic Tac Toe und die Spice Girls fand ich natürlich auch prima. Letztere haben wir in der Grundschule immer nachgemacht und fanden uns dabei ganz schön super. Naja.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2010)

Das fand ich früher recht schick, mittlerweile nervt es mich nur noch.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Januar 2010)

Nicht lachen! als kind hab ich Olie P gehört


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Januar 2010)

Dass "Wadde Hadde Dude Da" den Contest gewonnen hat, zeigt den musikalischen Anspruch dieser Veranstaltung. 

War in diesem Satz jetzt Ironie? Oder doch nicht? Ist er negativ gemeint, oder positiv? Wir werden es wohl nie herausfinden ...

Ausser im nächsten Satz: Grotz Kack Scheiss Rotz Veranstaltung!


----------



## Teal (13. Januar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> [...]
> Ach ja, *Tic Tac Toe* und die Spice Girls fand ich natürlich auch prima. [...]


Da fällt mir spontan eine etwas andere Cover-Version dieser Band ein:




Noch einer meiner Fails:

Als Kind habe ich gerne Knight Rider angeschaut... Zum Geburtstag gabs dann mal dieses Lied als MC geschenkt -.-



So was von..... ARGH!


----------



## marion9394 (13. Januar 2010)

> Als Kind (mit zirka 6 Jahren) war ich mal riesiger Kelly-Fan.



Gruuuuselig! Bei uns damals die ganze Klasse auch! Dürfte die 1. gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mochte ich als kind schon nicht ;D

Meine Eltern haben gegen sowas brav hingearbeitet. Zu meinem ersten CD-Player hatte ich 1 CD bekommen, Ärzte - Le Frisur oder wie das hieß - das hat geprägt ;D ... "mein baby war beim haareschneiden - seit dem kann ich sie nicht mehr leiden... *sing*

Liegt vielleicht daran das man mich mit ACDS, Krokus und so zeuchs großgezogen hat ;D


----------



## Skatero (14. Januar 2010)

Da war ich etwa 8 oder 10. Weiss es nicht mehr so genau.

Und was auch mit etwa 8 gehört habe, ist "Sex Bomb".
Ich fand das einfach irgendwie cool...


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und was auch mit etwa 8 gehört habe, ist "Sex Bomb".
> Ich fand das einfach irgendwie cool...



Ich find den Typen immernoch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prince Of Bel Air prägt. xD


----------

